# modern day SHTF



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

One may not think of this as a world changing event -but for those involved it is -A butt load of tornados slammed Oklahoma -near Oklahoma city.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Tornadoes definitely make the grade as a SHTF situation. And no matter how well you've prepped, if your house and car are gone, so are they.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

But yet they will rebuild in the same spot again and again. Just like along the coast with hurricanes and the river banks that flood. Same style house on the same spot. 

Not to down play your losses and I'm sure it's very upsetting and unpleasant. But how many times has that area been destroyed?? I know it wouldn't take more than once before I caught on.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chipper said:


> But yet they will rebuild in the same spot again and again. Just like along the coast with hurricanes and the river banks that flood. Same style house on the same spot.
> 
> Not to down play your losses and I'm sure it's very upsetting and unpleasant. But how many times has that area been destroyed?? I know it wouldn't take more than once before I caught on.


how come WI is totally evacuated? .... you talk like we don't get tornadoes in the Upper Midwest .... it's not the freaking same thing as the diked sections of NOLA


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

underground homes for everyone!!!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

just think about how this would sound-"Hey honey, I got to go mow the roof it's getting kind of shaggy up there".


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I guess that's better than saying; damn were'd my house go.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Or build really strong houses, that must pay of in the long run? Build them in betong or stone?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

One of the reasons I'm a prepper now! I lived thru one in 1974 and it forever is etched in my head! Our house had damage but from next to our house
for the next mile up the street the homes were either completely destroyed and a few were just gone! The were 4 fatalities just over the hill and many farm animals next door were killed.
Help quickly came and the National Guard set up shop and a check point down the street. We didn't have power for about a month but dad had a Sears generator and that helped!
Please pay attention when a watch is issued have awareness and if a warning is issued take action! Stay safe everyone! ps I recommend a programmable weather radio for everyone!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll take my earthquakes over tornado's any day. I wish the best of luck to all the people going through that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tornados and other natural disasters are a good example of why we should prepare .While they could lead to an all out SHTF. I am not sure they are in them self a SHTF event.
People actions determine what it becomes. 
One thing for sure the more people that are prepared the better off everyone is.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There are above ground homes that can withstand even a class 5 tornado. They are built of steel reinforced concrete in a low dome shape. They are not the most fashionable homes but they laugh at tornadoes. There are homes that can withstand floods but few people want to live in a home on "stilts". There is at least one home that has withstood a direct hit by a class 5 hurricane. That home even looked nice but it was built using curved surfaces from steel reinforced concrete. It did suffer some cosmetic damage to the railings on the entry staircase but the owner was going to reinforce the railing with the rebuild.

So why do people rebuild the same home they had before? That is what the insurance will pay for. If you make even minor modifications to the plan then you pay for all of it. My home is insured for fire, wind, earthquake and theft but they will not give me the money and let me spend it to upgrade the home - they will only pay to replace the structure as it existed at the time I took out the policy. My shop is much better built than my home - to the point that the neighbors have told me if anything catastrophic happens they will come to live in my shop. I have the same insurance on the shop and garage and if I ever had to replace them I will have to pull the plans out so they will replace what I built and not just put up a "standard garage". Both the sop and garage exceed the earthquake and wind codes by at least 50%. They are insulated to 100% over the recommended values. They exceed fire ratings by 100%. All because I designed and built them to MY specs. 

I've often been told that I over-engineer everything. OK, I'll accept that and when the rest of the world is rebuilding I will be bar-b-queing with my buildings still standing. I don't live in an area at high risk for earthquakes, floods, fires, or tornadoes but the building that I built are built beyond the required specs for being in those high risk areas. It costs a bit more to do it but it is a lot less expensive than rebuilding.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ocean 80 was hit by a class 5 hurricane called Andrew took out homestead the only homes that survived were monolithic domes made out of poured concrete I remember the clean up coming back through Miami it was like a giant just stepped on everything 
for a tornado I think it is best to be underground in a shelter or root cellar or something but a hurricane has surge water that would flood you out underground so best just to bug the freak out and don't look back.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

It's very rare for the same spot to get plastered by tornadoes twice in the same couple of hundred years. They're Awesomely destructive, but not very wide.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*It's very rare for the same spot to get plastered by tornadoes twice in the same couple of hundred years.* 

I'll grant you that getting hit twice can be rare. I live in the Madison area, and lots of times the summer storms come up from Iowa and hit Madison *and* Milwaukee. It could be the lakes, or just hot weather, but the area radio-jocks often broadcast news and weather conditions for BOTH of our major two cities.

If you look at a road map of I-94 in Wisconsin, you'll see a straight shot from Madison to Milwaukee.


----------

